# Удаление рубцов



## Анна Анатольевна Г. (31 Янв 2021)

Здравствуйте! Не знаю подскажет ли мне кто-нибудь на этом портале или это же совсем не по теме , но все же. У меня после операции образовался рубец, сейчас пытаюсь что-то с ним сделать. Мне тут посоветовали крем Цикатрикс, говорят неплохо помогает. Кто что думает про консервативное лечение рубцов, эффективно ли оно?  Я не знаю что делать, то ли удалять, то попробовать пролечить


----------



## Catherine8 (1 Фев 2021)

И мне очень интересно. Послушаю. Я делала электрофорез с лидазой и с карипаином. Мазала контрактубексом и ферменколом. Пока так себе результаты. Рубец большой и грубый, сильно стягивает спину. Вроде есть лазерная шлифовка, но даст ли она что-то помимо косметического результата, не знаю.


----------



## О. (13 Июн 2021)

Catherine8 написал(а):


> Я делала электрофорез с лидазой и с карипаином. Мазала контрактубексом и ферменколом. Пока так себе результаты. Рубец большой и грубый, сильно стягивает спину. Вроде есть лазерная шлифовка, но даст ли она что-то помимо косметического результата, не знаю.


Просто мазать, мне кажется без эффекта, нужно ультразвук с контрактубексом или другими противорубцовыми гелями, при условии, что можно его делать, а так конечно лазерная шлифовка хорошо, рубец уменьшается и белеет, значит при уменьшении размера и стянутость меньше должна быть.


----------

